# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Vitamin C in der Tumortherapie

## Josef

Manche meinen "Das ist eine Ersatz-Chemo-Therapie", doch so weit lehne ich mich nicht aus der Almhütte in Tirol.

Aber auch hier im Forum haben schon Prominente, einschl. fs, darüber berichtet.

Gibt es etwas Neues dazu?
Wie, und warum, soll noch ........ in die Infusionsflasche dazu? 
Reichen 100 ml Lösung oder brauchts 250 ml, wo dann herausgesaugt werden muss, um z. B. 25 g Vit C hinein zu bekommen.
Wie oft in der Woche, und wie viele Wochen soll diese Therapie sein?

Danke und lG.

www.krebsforum.at
www.rauchsheriff.at

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Josef,

in solchen Fragen halte ich mich immer an die Onkologin Frau Dr. Jutta Hübner, die ein Standard-Werk über komplementäre Onkologie geschrieben hat. 

Auszugsweise Ihre Stellungnahme zu Vitamin C:

_"n der Behandlung von Tumorpatienten wird Viatmin C immer wieder empfohlen. Die Datenlage hierzu ist allerdings ungenügend. Bisher konnten in keiner klinischen Studie antitumorale Eigenschaften oder ein Überlebensvorteil für Vitamin C nachgewiesen werden. 
....
Zusammenfassend ist die Aufnahme von Citamin C im Rahmen einer gesunden Ernährung auch für Tumorpatienten als sinnvoll und ausreichend zu betrachten. Eine Suplementeierung ist bei normaler Ernährung nicht notwendig."

_Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo, ich habe mir die einzige klinische Studie mit Doppelblind-Krimskrams nachgesehen, also die den wissenschaftlichen Standarts genüg. Kaum eine Wirksamkeit wurde festgestellt. Aber kein Wunder, alle Teilnehmer bekamen währenddessen Chemo und bekamen nur 6 Wochen lang (aus der Erinnerung) 10 mg (aus der Erinnerung) Vitamin C, da KANN doch gar nichts dabei herauskommen...
Wie ist denn Eure persönliche Erfahrung mit Vitamin C.
LG Piet

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Piet,

olle Kamellen. Wenn Du in die Forumssuchmaske Vitamin C eingibst, bekommst Du unzählige Threads mit deren Beiträgen. - *hier* - nur ein Beispiel.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Vega Piet

Ja, Harald, Dankeschön! Aber diese Beträge sind ja tatsächich uralt... ich hoffe, es gibt updates. Wie geht es denjenigen heute, die jahrelang Vitamin C intravenös genommen haben? Das würde mich schon interessieren. Diese Studie, von der ich sprach, ist ja auch von 2014 und die Beiträge teilweise von 2006...
LG Piet

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Piet,

-* hier* - noch mal für Dich etwas zum Lesen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Vega Piet

Dankeschön! Ach, Zentrum der Gesundheit... ich weiß nicht... besser konkrete Erfahrungsberichte. Einen habe ich hier gefunden, ich glaub auch schon 10 Jahre alt. Gibt es denn keinen von uns, der jahrelang Vitamin C intravenös genommen hat?
LG Piet

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Piet,

es gab hier drei oder vier Mitbetroffene, die hochdosiert sich Vit-C i.v. geben ließen. Inwieweit die Vit-C Substitution ihr Leben verlängert hat, können wir aus ersichtlichem Grund nicht mehr erfragen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Vega Piet

Vielen Dank, lieber Heribert!
Das hast Du aus der Erinnerung geschrieben nicht, oder weißt Du noch, wo ich die nachlesen kann, habe nur einen Bericht gefunden, der las sich ja positiv. 
LG Piet

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Piet,

Deine Vermutung ist richtig. Das Problem der Betroffenen war, dass sie alle zu den Hochrisiko-Patienten gehörten und auch nur vom Hörensagen oder aus einigen Artikeln über die möglichen Therapievorteile gelesen haben. Ob sich aus Ihrer Vit-C Substitution ein Vorteil ergab, ist leider nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, weil diese Männer bereits verstorben sind. Was ich sicher weiß, ist dass der nicht mehr unter uns weilende HansiB etliche Monate Substituiert hat. Ich kann Dir ansonsten nur empfehlen den Fundus vom Hamburger *Promann* zu durchsuchen, um Dir ein Bild von der zum Teil konträren wissenschaftlichen Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema zu machen.
Ansonsten kann ich Dir noch empfehlen über die Suchmaske "*Hochdosis Vitamin-C*" einzugeben und die Threads des Forums Stück für Stück durchzuarbeiten. Ich weiß, dass seit 2006 die hochdosierte i.v. Applikation von Vitamin C immer wieder einmal thematisiert wurde.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Piet,

um Dir weiteres Suchen in der Forumsmaske zu ersparen, -* hier* - noch ein Thread. Du solltest es nun dabei belassen. Wie Heribert schon versicherte, sind tatsächlich die auch mir bekannten Forumsuser, die mit Vitamin C esperimentiert hatten, inzwischen verstorben.

Gruß Harald

----------


## HGROES

Moin,
ich bin ein Hochrisiko-Patient und bekomme wöchentlich u. a. intravenös eine Hochdosis Vitamin C von meiner Hausärztin.
Ich werde am Wochenende berichten (leider jetzt keine Zeit!).

Gruß Horst Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> 26.4.2016 PSA=8,3 Testo=0,42 in Rücksprache mit Urologen Trenantone, Bicalutamid und xGeva abgesetzt (Nebenwirkungen!)
> 28.04.2016 Einnahme Granatapfel-Polyphenole gegen Androgen-Biosynthese.
> Seit ca 18 Monaten Curcuma, Hanföl,Tomatenmark, Selen, Zink Vitamin D, *usw.*
> Trotz Unterbrechung der Hormontherapie (Trenantone, Bicalutamid) am 27.5.2016 PSA gleichbleibend:
> 27.5.2016 PSA= 8,24, Testo=0,3.
> Beginn Metabloc 30.05.2016
> 30.06.2016 PSA= 9,42, Testo=0,37


Naja, zu diesem Cocktail wird unter der Rubrik *usw.  
*das Vitamin C auch keinen grösseren Schaden anrichten.
Mal abwarten, bis das Testosteron steigt.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## HGROES

Hallo Konrad,
habe bislang nicht behauptet das Vitamin C Wirkung zeigt.
Werde am Wochenende meinen Verlauf schildern und dann können wir eine Auswertung machen.

Dir einen schönen Abend  - Alles wird gut!

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Günter,



> ich bin ein Hochrisiko-Patient und bekomme wöchentlich u. a. intravenös eine Hochdosis Vitamin C


was verstehst Du unter Hochdosis Vitamin C ?
Gruß Heribert

----------


## meni.li.

Beim letzten Treffen des BNfPK Selbsthilfe e.V. hatten wir  u.a. das Thema Hochdosis Vitamin C Infusion. Rudolf ( i. Forum Rustra) hat es über einen längeren Zeitraum genommen. Und auch einiges auf.......      Pro Mann Hamburg .........und ..............BNfPK Selbsthilfe e.V
veröffentlicht.

Gruß klausi

----------


## Vega Piet

Sehr gut!!!!! Vielen Dank!!!!!!! Ich werde alles in Ruhe studieren. Ich hatte, versucht Rustra an zuschreiben, leider ist sein Postfach voll... 
LG Piet

----------


## HGROES

So, wie angekündigt mein Bericht bezügl. Hochdosis Vitamin C.

In Kürze mein Werdegang:
Juli 2014: Adenokarzinom, GL 5+4=9 an sechs von sechs Entnahmeorten, PSA 64 ng/ml , vier Lymphmetastasen, fünf Knochenmetastasen. Prostata stark vergrößert, Probleme beim Wasserlassen.  Zusätzlich wurde ein Nierenzellkarzinom festgestellt, welches im August 2014 entfernt wurde. Links nur noch eine halbe Niere.
August 2014: HT → Trenantone u. Bicalutamid.
November 2014: monatlich Xgeva, Kein Nachweis mehr von pathologisch vergrößerten Lymphknoten.
Dezember 2014: Beginn Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel 150ml, 6 Sitzungen.
Anfang Januar 2015: Beginn Therapie bei meiner Hausärztin, Thymus, Milz per Spritze , Infusion Vitamin C u. Glutathion...
April 2015: letzte Sitzung Chemotherapie.
Mai 2015: MRT → eine Knochenmetastase weniger (LKW 4), die restlichen ossären Herde sind signifikant rückläufig, Prostata auf Normmaß 37mm verkleinert.
Juli 2015: niedrigster Stand PSA (2,62).
Januar 2016: PSMA-Pet-CT → Prostatakarzinom nur noch noch im rechten Prostatalappen nachweisbar.
April 2016: MRT → Läsion im rechten Schambein nicht mehr nachweisbar.
Juli 2016: MRT → Nur noch 2 Knochenmetastasen, mit abnehmender Kontrastmittelaufnahme als Zeichen einer zunehmenden Inaktivität. Prostata ohne messbaren Progress. Und dass, obwohl mein PSA-Wert bei derzeit 14 ng/ml liegt.
Meinen derzeit guten Zustand verdanke ich laut  Prof. Dr. Schostak der rechtzeitig durchgeführten Chemotherapie. (siehe CHAARTED-Studie). Ich denke ebenfalls, dass die zeitnahe Chemotherapie Schlimmeres  verhindert hat, und danke meinem Onkologen vom ganzen Herzen. Er war kurz zuvor in den USA, wo die Ergebnisse der CHAARTED-Studie vorgestellt wurden.
Zwischenzeitlich Hormontherapie abgesetzt - PAUSE!
Die letzte Sitzung Chemotherapie ist nun aber 16 Monate her, und ich frage mich, wieso ein weiterer Regress der Krebsherde stattfindet. Prof. Dr. Schostak  hierzu: Darunter hat sich im Moment eine asymptomatische Erkrankung mit minimalem radiologischen Befund entwickelt.
Ein Gedanke sei erlaubt! Vor  Beginn der Therapie bei meiner Hausärztin war mein Immunsystem schwer angeschlagen: 
u.a.
Tumorzell-Apoptose-Rate: 11,8%  normal > 17%
NK-Zellen: 165 mü/l normal > 200
Nach der Chemotherapie war das Ergebnis noch schlechter:
Tumorzell-Apoptose-Rate: 6,5 normal >17 %
NK-Zellen: 253 mü/l normal > 200 (immerhin, habe ich vermutlich meiner Hausärztin zu verdanken).
Im Mai 2016 war das Immunsystem wieder einigermaßen intakt.
Tumorzell-Apoptose-Rate: 17,1 normal > 17%
NK-Zellen: 269 mü/l.

Eventuell hat das stabilisierte Immunsystem zusätzlich zum Regress der Krebsherde beigetragen.
Ob die Vitamin C Infusionen dabei eine Rolle gespielt haben, keine Ahnung, aber könnte sein.

Horst Günter

----------


## HGROES

Hallo Heribert,

kann ich dir Montag mitteilen, da schaue ich dann auf den Infusionsbeutel.

Horst Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> So, wie angekündigt mein Bericht bezügl. Hochdosis Vitamin C.
> ...
> Ob die Vitamin C Infusionen dabei eine Rolle gespielt haben, keine Ahnung, aber könnte sein.


Eine eindrückliche Geschichte, lieber Horst Günter!
Nur zum Vitamin C fehlt jeglicher Hinweis.
Immerhin dies: 
Viel Vitamin C schadet nicht.

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute im Umgang mit deinem
GS4+5, der so anders ist, als der Meine.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo HGROES!
Herzlichen Dank für diesen hilfreichen Bericht! Ich finde, die offensichtliche Stabilisierung Deines Immunsystems ist ein Hinweis! 
LG Piet

----------


## HGROES

Hallo lieber Konrad,

was ich sagen wollte ist, dass Vitamin C Infusionen keinen direkten Einfluss
auf die Entwicklung des Prostatakarzinoms nehmen, sondern nur das Immunsystem  
 stärken und dadurch Wirkung zeigen. Thymus und Co. spielen hierbei vermutlich eine  

 entscheidende Rolle.  Dazu werde ich mich noch einmal melden. Dir aber wünsche ich alles
 erdenklich Gute.  


 Horst Günter

----------


## HGROES

Hallo Piet,

Dazu werde ich mich noch einmal melden.

LG Horst Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... dass Vitamin C Infusionen keinen direkten Einfluss
> auf die Entwicklung des Prostatakarzinoms nehmen, sondern nur das Immunsystem  
>  stärken und dadurch Wirkung zeigen.


Oh ja, lieber Horst Günter.
Es ist wohl sehr unachtsam von mir, meinen täglichen
frischgepressten Orangensaft einfach zu geniessen,
statt diesen mir präzise abgewogen im Bewusstsein 
seiner aufbauenden Wirkung auf Thymis und Colon
per Os zu verabreichen.

Ich fresse Tag für Tag teure Medikamente wie Smarties
und Spritzen mach ich mir ich auch noch dazu. NEMs können
mir gestohlen bleiben. Ich will geniessen, bis ich dann
mal "rein pflanzlichen" eibenschösslingsextrakt infundiert 
bekomme, um das baldige Ableben wenigstens krebsfrei
begehen zu können.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich will geniessen, bis ich dann mal "rein pflanzlichen" eibenschösslingsextrakt infundiert bekomme, um das baldige Ableben wenigstens krebsfrei begehen zu können.


Nun würde ich mal'n büschen die Luft anhalten und dann ganz langsam wieder ausatmen. Würde es helfen?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nun würde ich mal'n büschen die Luft anhalten 
> und dann ganz langsam wieder ausatmen. 
> Würde es helfen?


Danke, lieber Harald, für diesen Tipp.
Gerade beim langsam Ausatmen kurz nachdem erste Erstickungsängste aufgetreten
waren, wurde meine Angst vor Docetaxel ganz klar in den Hintergrund gedrückt.
Ja, es hilft!

Mir wurde vor wenigen Tagen die Aussicht auf weitere lokale Therapien genommen.
Also bleiben mir noch die Systemtherapien pflanzlicher Art (Docetaxel), chemischer
Art (Carboplatin) und nuklearmedizinischer Art. 
Maltes für mich vollkommen unerwarteter Tod dabei war ein Fanal!
Diese Einengung der Optionen bei zugleich krass im PSMA-Bild verdeutlichter Gefahr 
beschäftigt mich eben.
Und manchmal erlaube ich mir, dem Ausdruck zu geben, anders als im üblichen Ton 
von Grabesreden oder ersatzweise unangebrachter Fäkalsprache ("Scheisskrebs"),
 wie leider aus lauter Hilflosigkeit gegenüber Krankheit und Sprache  üblich.


Ich hatte dir mal vorgerechnet, dass dich der Krebs nicht mehr holen werde.
Deine 15-Jahresprognose für mich hingegen war unbegründetes Jubeln, um
meine beunruhigenden Einwürfe zur eigenen Endlichkeit zu übertönen.
Dieses Forum ist aber auch für die da, die sich aus medizinischen Gründen mit 
dem Ableben durch den eigenen Krebs befassen müssen. 
Wenn das mal im Frotzelton rüberkommt, wirst Du das erdulden können.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## HGROES

Hallo Konrad,
kann alles gut nachvollziehen, mir ging es auch schei....
Die Chemo mit Dolcetaxel habe ich richtig gut vertragen.
Ist wirklich nicht so schlimm .....
Es wird alles gut.

Meine besten Wünsche  Horst Günter

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo HGROES!
Das Immunsystem spielt ja ein entscheidene Rolle im Kampf gegen Krebs! Also ich sehe das positiv!
LG Piet

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das Immunsystem spielt ja ein entscheidene Rolle im Kampf gegen Krebs! 
> Also ich sehe das positiv!


Ja, jaah!
Wenn besonders viel Vitamin C - um diese Substanz geht es -,
das "Immunsystem" stärken würde, worauf ich in Stunden 
des Lesens keinen valablen Hinweis gefunden habe,
müsste man es bei der ach so harmlosen Verabreichung
von Eibenextrakt-Derivaten dennoch gleich wieder schwächen:
Taxotere und auch Cabacitaxel dürfen nur mit Prednison
angewendet werden. Und mt diesem Zeug hab ich neulich innert
weniger Monate meine Knochen ruiniert. Die Schwächung 
des Immunsystems ist hingegen einigermassen reversibel.

Ach, macht doch nix, wird man nun von der Optimistenfront
erzählt bekommen, dann bekommt man einfach 'Prolia'.
Dazu lese man weiter ganz oben im gelben Link "Basiswissen".






> Ist wirklich nicht so schlimm .....
> Es wird alles gut.


Ach so. Es ging Dir zwar ...ße,
aber so schlimm war es auch wieder nicht,
und überhaupt werde alles wieder gut.

Du darfst gerne davon träumen, dass Eibensaft mit 
Vitamin C deinen GS9 auflöst und schliesslich gar heilt. 

Ich hab letzte Nacht auch geträumt, 
aber keinen derartigen Unfug.

Dir auch die besten Wünsche;
Es freut mich sehr, dass dein LKW Nr. 4 wieder läuft.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Vega Piet

Das reimt sich aber nicht immer  :L&auml;cheln:  das wird aber durch den besonders schönen Reim: "gar heilt" und " geträumt" 1000 Mal ausgeglichen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Aber bei einigen hat es doch etwas gewirkt, wurde doch mit harten PSA Fakten gezeigt. Auch einigen von uns hier, ich meine jetzt über HGROES hinaus. Nicht viel, aber immerhin! Wenn ich fragen darf (vielleicht hast Du das schon mal gesagt): hast Du es denn schon mal probiert mit Vitamin C intravenös?

Man muss sich sowieso wohl auf den Tod vorbereiten...

----------


## Hvielemi

> hast Du es denn schon mal probiert mit Vitamin C intravenös?.


Nein, ich sehe nicht, wozu. Ich nehm auch kein Fischöl.
Meine Partnerin nimmt viel Vitamin C als kristallines Pulver
in ihre Teee, derweil ich annehme, ein Glas frisch gepressten
O-Saftes täglich, Früchte und Salat sollten ausreichen.
Dem Lebensgefühl ist dieses Frischzeug durchaus zuträglich,
finde ich.

An apple a day, keeps the doctor away!
Oder so ähnlich.
Konrad

----------


## Vega Piet

Es steht die Behauptung (wenn ich das richtig begriffen habe) im Raum, dass Vitamin C (nur) intravenös im Blut durch Stoffwechselprozesse H2O2 bildet. Dieses H2O2 wirkt prooxidativ und soll Krebszellen angreifen (wenn sie sich nicht durch Antioxidantien geschüzt haben) die gesunden Zellen aber verschonen. Es gibt einige, die sich deswegen auf einen Schlag 40-60 g Vitamin C intravenös verabreichen lassen, Antioxidantien meiden und einige Erfolge (keine Heilung) erzielen konnten.
Die einzige Studie, die nach wissenschaftlichen Maßstäben durchgeführt wurde, ist in meinen Augen nichts wert, denn (wenn ich das richtig begriffen habe): 30 Probanten, alle mit Chemotherapie und 10 g Vitamin C (ich glaub 3 Mal die Woche) UND 3 Monate lang (aus der Erinnerung). Die Studien, die nicht mit dem randomisierten Doppelblind-Maßstab durchgeführt wurde, zeigten häufig einen Erfolg (wenn auch keinen Durchbruch oder so)
Das Problem: 60 g Vitamin C plus IGEL-Kosten, da kommt man im Monat leicht auf 500 bis 1000 EUR. Ob es bei einem hilft? Unsicher. Das ist finde ich auch sowieso ein großes Problem: die Studien, die nach wissenschaftlichen Maßstäben durchgeführt werden: Wie kommen "Ausreißer" zustande, wie kommt es, dass bei einigen ein Scheinmedikament hilft, also "was ist ein Placebo-Effekt", wie kommt der zustande? Alles ungelöste Fragen, es gibt nur Statistiken, und jeder weiß, wie anfällig die sind. Damit meine ich: ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Vitamin C bei einigen hilft und bei anderen nicht. Ich finde, es GIBT Hinweise, denn wenn man einen Rückgang des PSA Wertes bei einigen nicht als Erfolg des Vitmanin C ansieht, dann kann man das auch bei jedem anderen Medikament sagen, auch den "anerkannten".
LG Piet

----------


## Thea12

Mein Mann hat am Anfang täglich gegen Mittag  3 Limetten ausgepresst, mit einem Teelöffel gutes Öl vermischt, eingenommen. Danach eine halbe Stunde auf dem Sofa ausgeruht. Jetzt macht er es nur 1x pro Woche  
Er nimmt auch täglich eine Ingwer Honig Mischung ein. Und täglich Cbd Tropfen. Granatapfel 1000 mg sowie Spirolina ca 30 st. Zur Unterstützung der Leber noch Mariendistelextrakt. Ein paar schlucke basisches Wasser .. 

LG Thea

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Thea,

das von Dir perfekt erstellte Profil Deines Mannes informiert uns über IRE-Behandlung im April 2016 und eine kurz davor begonnene 2-fache Hormontherapie. Der aktuelle PSA-Wert von 0.06 ng/ml ist erfreulich. Inwieweit die nun von Dir aufgezählten NEMs dazu beigetragen haben, wird sich sicher nie feststellen lassen. Aber es ist beeindruckend, dass Dein Mann diese Produkte, die das Immunsystem aktiv unterstützen, täglich einsetzt. Es spricht nichts dagegen, das fortzusetzen. Der Testo-Wert wurde im März vor Beginn der HB ermittelt. Was für einen umsichtigen Urologen spricht. Bitte, unbedingt dafür Sorge tragen, dass Testo immer gleichzeitig mit PSA wegen der HB ermittelt wird.

Ich wünsche Deinem Mann weiterhin günstige Blutwerte.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Thea12

Lieber Harald,

Das Bestimmen des Tito-Wertes wurde mir damals hier empfohlen. Der Urologe hat darüber die Nase gerümpft^^ ich hatte das damals erzwingen müssen.
Gestern wurde auch ein neues MRT erstellt. Die Auswertung erhalten wir noch, jedoch schon mal eine gute Nachricht vorab, die Metastasen sind wieder kleiner geworden. Ich werde in einem Thread von mir mal nachholen aufzuschreiben wie es ihm in der Zeit ergangen ist. 
Die weitere Planung sieht so aus, das er jetzt im September die letzte der drei Monatsspritzen erhält. PSA Kontrolle natürlich weiterhin. Und dann mal sehen wie der PSA sich entwickelt.
LG Thea

----------


## Vega Piet

Habe mir jedenfalls heute 60 g Vitamin C reingepfiffen  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Hvielemi

> Das Bestimmen des Tito(Testo?)-Wertes wurde mir damals hier empfohlen. Der Urologe hat darüber die Nase gerümpft^^ ich hatte das damals erzwingen müssen.


Und, hat das irgendwas gebracht?
- Nö, nix.
Siehste, drum hat der Urologe die Nase gerümpft.

Ernsthaft:
Sinkt der PSA-Wert während der ADT, gibt es keinen 
Grund, das Testosteron zu ermitteln.
Erst wenn der PSA-Wert dauerhaft nicht unter 1ng/ml
sinken will (nach RPE) oder gar steigt, kann es sinnvoll sein,
zu prüfen, ob das Testosteron auf Kastrationsniveau 
abgesunken sei bzw. dort verweile.

Aber es bleibt Jedem selbst überlassen, seine Blutwerte
bestimmen zu lassen so oft er will.
Da braucht der Uro gar nicht die Nase zu rümpfen.
Manchem tut es eben gut, diesen oder jenen Wert zu kennen,
und das ist allemal billiger als der Psychoonkologe.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Wolfjanz

Guten Appetit, Vega Piet :Blinzeln:

----------


## Urologe

> Ernsthaft:
> Sinkt der PSA-Wert während der ADT, gibt es keinen 
> Grund, das Testosteron zu ermitteln.
> Erst wenn der PSA-Wert dauerhaft nicht unter 1ng/ml
> sinken will (nach RPE) oder gar steigt, kann es sinnvoll sein,
> zu prüfen, ob das Testosteron auf Kastrationsniveau 
> abgesunken sei bzw. dort verweile.
> Konrad


Hier muss ich entschieden widersprechen:

Patienten mit grenzwertig abgesenkten und vielleicht auch immer wieder "durchbrechenden" Testosteronwerten
um den alten Kastrationswert (Testo < 0.5 ng/ml) (sog. Micro-flares) laufen - auch wenn derzeit der PSA-Wert
fällt - langfristig deutlich schlechter und entwickeln früher ein kastrationsresistentes Szenario!

Diese Patienten gilt es möglichst früh zu identifizieren und ggf. das Medikament zu wechseln/anzupassen und
das geht nur über eine simultane PSA+Testo-Bestimmung (ggf. zusätzlich LH)

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber geschätzter fs,

es freut mich, dass Sie mit Ihrer Stellungnahme nunmehr hoffentlich für immer klar gestellt haben, warum die Messung des Testo-Wertes unabdingbar ist, wenn man eine Kontrolle haben möchte, damit frühzeitig erkannt wird, wenn möglicherweise CRPC im Werden begriffen ist.

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

He, he, he,

die Diskussion um das Vitamin C mag ja Sinn haben, aber habt ihr auch einmal an die Raucher gedacht?
Für Raucher ist Vitamin C nicht so berauschend.
Sie würden Lungenkrebs bekommen.
Soll heissen: Vitamin C würde bei Rauchern auch den Prozess, des Lungenkrebses beschleunigen.

Immerhin gibt es in Germany noch 31 Prozent Raucher.
Nicht alle sind krank, aber  . . . .
 . .  einfach mal darüber nachdenken, was man öffentl. schreibt.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Ho ho ho,
alter Pirat, waren das nicht die Vitamine A und E, die für Raucher schädlich sein sollten?
Und war nicht die Studie mangelhaft?
Und sollte man nicht lieber das Rauchen als die Vitamine aufgeben ;-)?

Meint der Gesundheitsapostel
Detlef

----------


## Vega Piet

Ich habe zwar nicht den PSA Wert gemessen seit vorgestern, aber eins kann ich wirklich sagen, ich konnte gestern viel besser Sport treiben, das habe ich schon gemerkt, klar: reine Einbildung  :Blinzeln:  Na und! Alles ist Einbildung  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich mache das jetzt wöchentlich ein oder zwei Mal. Ich kann sowieso keinen Euro mit rüber nehmen... Ich gehe davon aus, dass ein möglicher Effekt sich auch erst später einstellt.

Mein Vorgehensweise ist: 

1 Tag vor der Infusion Fasten
Alpha Liponsäure
2 Tropfen DMSO
2 Tage vorher keine Antioxidantien: alle Nahrungsergänzungsmittel weglassen (ich glaube, dass Schädigung der Krebszellen durch H202 ausgelöst wird und die sollen sich nicht mit den Antioxidantien schützen, irgendwo nämlich habe ich erfahren, dass sich auch die Krebszellen mit Antioxidantien schützen können.)

und dann 60 g Vitmain C intravenös

----------


## Harald_1933

Aua Piet,

intravenös - hier - und Du lässt den Schmetterling für die nächste Gabe gleich stecken?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Vega Piet

Hallo, Harald!
Ja angenehm ist das nicht... Aber Du kennst die Arzthelferin nicht  :L&auml;cheln: )))

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin lieber Gesundheitsapostel,

 auch Beta-Carotin soll nicht gut sein.
http://www.t-online.de/ratgeber/gesu...haedlich-.html

Meine Erkenntnisse zu Vitamin C bestehen bereits länger.
Auch heute noch werde ich von meinem Hausarzt darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass Vitamin C bei Rauchern nicht unbedenklich sei.
Irgendetwas bleibt immer haften aus den Studien.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=de

Die Sache mit dem Vitamin C ist nicht vom Tisch.
Du findest auch viele neue Untersuchungen in google.de dazu.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Vega Piet

Ja, Antioxidantien können im Übermaß krebserregend sein, Vitamin C wirkt ja intravenös oxidativ. 
LG Piet

----------


## Hartmut S

keine ahnung lieber piet, was oxidativ heisst,
ich habe nicht studiert und bin auch kein arzt, oder gesundheitsapostel, eher ein genießer.  :L&auml;cheln: 
mein patent als capitano habe ich mir mit harter arbeit verdient.
mehr als eine seemannsschule hatte ich nicht.

ich wollte auch nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass vitamin c eine grausame wirkung für raucher haben kann.
das es für alle  gut ist, kann man nicht einfach soooo schreiben . . . 

na ja, egal, macht, was ihr für richtig haltet.
viele, die es probiert haben, sind leider nicht mehr unter uns . . . . 
ich hatte auch einiges probiert, und bin damit auf dem bauch gefallen, lebe aber noch.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,
ich hab auch nicht studiert, aber die Studierten scheinen auch nicht durchzublicken. Keine Studie ohne Gegenstudie!
Man muss ja auch unterscheiden in Vorbeugung und Behandlung.
So kann man zB durch Strahlen Krebs bekommen, hat man aber schon Krebs, dann wirken Strahlen heilend.
Vielleicht ist es mit den Vitaminen ähnlich.
Hier die Meinung vom Strunz: http://www.strunz.com/de/news/ach-ja...aminluege.html und http://www.drstrunz.de/aktuelles/201...iegt_Krebs.php
Bei deinem PSA-Verlauf würde ich auch dem Genuss den Vorzug geben und die Apostelei anderen überlassen.

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Detlef,

bei mir fehlt noch beim PSA verlauf  das  Sahnehäubchen oben drauf.
 . . .  aber lassen wir das.
Vitamin C bekämpft keinen Krebs!
Somit kümmern wir uns lieber wieder um Menschen, die mehr Probleme mit dem blöden Krebs haben.

Allen anderen sei gesagt, kümmert euch um eure Gesundheit.
Fahrradfahren gehört bestimmt nicht dazu.
Schaut einmal ins Profil der User.   81 Prozent der User hier sind Fahrradfahrer.
Das kann man leicht selbst berechnen, ohne studiert zu haben.

LowRoad melde dich einmal, wenn es dein Gesundheitszustand zulässt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Vega Piet

Ja, das ist vollkommen richtig. Alle tappen im dunkeln. In der Schulmedizin hört man immer wieder: früher dachte man dies und das heute weiß man dies und jenes...
Die Studienlage zu Vitamin C ist tatsächlich widersprüchlich und der Krebsinformationsdienst hat mir kürzlich viele Studienergebnisse gezeigt. Eine einzige "wissenschaftliche" Studie, allerdings mit 30 Probanten und 10 mg Vitamin C und nur 3 Monate lang. (aus der Erinnerung) Ich halte ich an persönlichen Erfahrungen von einigen und die gibt es! Es gibt Fälle, bei denen Vitamin C wirksam war, ich werde es auch mal probieren, probieren geht über studieren. Ich finde es ist intuitiv und ohen Studium verständlich, dass oxidativ das Gegenteil von antioxidativ ist. Ich habe ja auch nicht Medizin studiert.
LG Piet

----------


## LowRoad

> ...LowRoad melde dich einmal, wenn es dein Gesundheitszustand zulässt.


*Hallo Hartmut und Kollegen,*
warum sollte ich nicht antworten können? Mir geht es sehr gut, auch wenn ich mich, neben meinem momentan stressigen Job, noch etwas verstärkt um meine Therapieoptionen kümmern muss. Das ist aber alles auf gutem Weg, und sollte Ende des Jahres abgeschlossen sein. Dann habe ich wieder etwas Ruhe.

Natürlich ist sportliche Aktivität bei Krebspatienten gut, denn sie verzögert die Progression, das haben Studien Ah, ich vergaß, man legt ja hier keinen Wert auf seriöse medizinische Studien. Schade eigentlich.

Das Thema _"Hochdosis Vitamin C"_ hätte es verdient etwas genauer vorgestellt zu werden. Dann hätte sich aber der Mythos der geheimen Alternativmedizin gelüftet, was wohl nicht erwünscht ist, denn von diesem Mythos lebt eine ganze Branche von Wunderheilern recht ordentlich.

Und NEIN, in der sogenannten Schulmedizin denkt man nicht grundsätzlich heute anders als früher  man hat sich entwickelt (im Gegensatz zu den meisten Alternativmedizinern, die immer noch Ideen von vor 100 Jahren nachhängen). Diese Entwicklung bedarf auch kontroverser offener Diskussionen. Natürlich gibt es nicht zu jedem Studienergebnis ein gegenteiliges Statement. Irgendwann kristallisiert sich eine sinnvolle Vorgehensweise heraus, auch wenn es oft lange, manchmal zu lange dauert. Immerhin hat uns die sogenannte Schulmedizin einen ordentlichen Zuwachs an Lebenserwartung beschert.

Also mein lieber veganer Piet, nimmt dir etwas Zeit und durchsuche mal die Literatur zu IV-Vitamin-C, dann freuen wir uns über einen fachlich korrekten und interessanten Beitrag, der gänzlich ohne Verschwörungstheorien auskommt. Hier ein paar erste Einstiegspunkte:

*[1]:* High-Dose Vitamin C (PDQ®)Health Professional Version
*[2]:* High-Dose Intravenous Vitamin C Combined with Cytotoxic Chemotherapy in Patients with Advanced Cancer: A Phase I-II Clinical Trial
*[3]:* Effect of high-dose intravenous vitamin C on inflammation in cancer patients

----------


## Vega Piet

Wer verschwört hier denn die Schulmedizin??? Ich jedenfalls nicht! Also keine Unterstellungen bitte. Es ist ganz normal, dass sich die Meinung der Schulmedizin entwickelt! Jede Forschung spekuliert und irrt, selbst in den "harten" Wissenschaften, um wieviel mehr in der Medizin! (Wird übrigens von der Schulmedizin auch nicht bestritten.) Es gibt laut Krebsinformationsdienst nur 1 einzige "seriöse" Studie, ich habe davon ja schon gesprochen. So "seriös" fand ich die nicht, wie schon gesagt. Es gibt für mich einige Hinweise für die Wirksamkeit, die habe ich durch persönliche Gespräche erfahren. Diese Gespräche habe mich bewegt, es mal mit Vitamin C IV auszuprobieren.
Statistiken find ich immer fragwürdig. 

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise! Waren mir allerdings schon bekannt. Aber doppelt hält besser  :L&auml;cheln: 
So ein Einsteiger glaube ich nicht zu sein, aber sicher gaaanz weit entfernt von Deinem professionellen Fachwissen und alles mir nicht dir nicht als mystische Wunderheilung abzutun, was nicht in den Leitlinien steht, find ich zu pauschal.
LG Piet

----------


## LowRoad

*Liebster veganer Piet,*
warum so garstig? Ich hatte dir nicht Anhängerschaft von Verschwörungstheorien unterstellt! Ich hatte dich höflich gebeten, dein offensichtlich so umfangreiches Wissen über Vitamin-C bei Prostatakrebs uns allen in einem kleinen Referat zu schildern, damit wir nicht weiter im Dunkeln tappen müssen. Da IV-Vitamin-C ein fester Bestandteil der Alternativmedizin ist, und diese bekanntlich nicht ohne Verschwörungstheorien auskommt, war mein Wunsch, dass das von dir erwartete Referat ohne solche auskommt. Wie schön, wenn dieser Hinweis überflüssig war und ist!

----------


## Vega Piet

Ach so, dann ist alles ok! Das hatte ich falsch verstanden, sorry.

----------


## Hartmut S

Piet, nun sei wieder lieb!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an:

*Zitat:*



> Die hohe Dosis intravenös Ascorbinsäure Therapie beeinflusst C-reaktivem Protein und Pro-Entzündungs Zytokine bei Krebspatienten. In unserer Studie haben wir festgestellt, dass die Modulation der Entzündung von IVC korreliert mit einer Abnahme der Tumormarker Ebenen.
> 
> Zusammengefasst unterstützen unsere Daten die Hypothese, dass hohe Dosis intravenös Ascorbat Behandlungen Entzündung bei Krebspatienten reduzieren kann. Unsere Ergebnisse deuten darauf hin, dass weitere Untersuchungen über die Verwendung von IVC Entzündung in Krankheiten zu reduzieren, wo Entzündung relevant sind gerechtfertigt ist.


Was Rauchen bewirkt, steht natürlich auch nicht dabei.
Bis ich soweit bin, habe ich es mir wohl abgewöhnt.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Alle Freunde meckern über's Rauchen, nur ich nicht.

Danke LowRoad*!*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es gibt laut Krebsinformationsdienst nur 1 einzige "seriöse" Studie, ich habe davon ja schon gesprochen.


Moin Piet,

dann lass doch die Katze mal aus dem Sack und verrate uns, um welche Studie es sich handelt, oder habe ich da was versäumt?

Nachfolgend für Dich noch'n büschen was zu lesen:

https://www.cancertutor.com/vitaminc_ivc/

https://thetruthaboutcancer.com/vita...ancer-therapy/

http://vitamincfoundation.org/vitcancer.php

https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/the-return-of-the-revenge-of-high-dose-vitamin-c-for-cancer/

Gruß Harald

----------


## Gunther_T

Hallo
was haltet Ihr von der Einnahme "Vitamin" D hochdosiert wie z.B. Dekristol 20.000 ?
Gruß Gunther

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo
> was haltet Ihr von der Einnahme "Vitamin" D hochdosiert wie z.B. Dekristol 20.000 ?
> Gruß Gunther


Habe es auf Verordnung meiner Ärztin, die auch Heilpraktikerin ist, vermehrt genommen, da es mir nachweislich daran mangelte. Jetzt noch Erhaltungsdosis. Sie konnte das wohl ausrechnen. Ob es was bringt? Ich weiß es nicht...

----------

